# 79 cent Otos at Pet Supplies Plus in Dayton area



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I was just at the Riverside (Brandt Pike) store picking up dechlorinator and noticed that Otocinclus are on sale all this month for 79 cents! This store always has nicely maintained tanks. (Well, except for the male guppies kept together so they have nipped tails.)

So, the question is how many is a good stocking level for the new 20 gallon tank? Given their tendency to not transfer/adapt well should I go for several at that price and hope I end up with a nice school after the initial dying off?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Where exactly is this store?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would probably put 6 or so in your tank since it is fairly new. They can be difficult to acclimate but I am starting to think that may be due to a lack of food. No proof of this though...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

You're correct, Matt. Most of the deaths are due to starvation.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

In researching them today, they tend to arrive starved from capture and shipping.

Jim, the store I like and was referring to didn't actually have any, but in talking to one of the managers, she was expecting a shipment on Wednesday.

Address: 2911 Harshman Rd, Dayton, OH 45424 (Just south of Brandt Pike)

Link to Google map: Click here.

There is also a location in the Miamisburg/Centerville area just off 75, but I frequently saw dead fish in the tanks being scavenged by the cats this summer, so I stopped going to that one. I am sure if you want to check it out for yourself, you can use the store locator on their website to find it.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Picked up four today...$0.79/ea!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since you posted this I had been thinking about PetSmart, not Pet Supplies Plus. There is a PSP 2 miles by my house next to Kroger, right on Main Street. 

Dineen, I know you have a meeting in Centerville on Tuesday nights, you may want to check at this store.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Cool. I will give them a call to make sure they have them. At that price they may have sold them all over the weekend. I know the one I like to swing by on Sundays after church has been out of them for a while even at the regular 1.99 price.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

There is also one in Kettering across from Town and Country.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Is there anything other than algae wafers that I can feed to the otos? veggies, etc...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Sliced cucumber and or zuccini works very well.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

From the articles I have been reading, blanched quarter slices of zucchini, cucumber and pumpkin (other winter squash too I suppose) are good veggies to feed. 

The blanching I heard Jack mention last week is 30 seconds in a bit of water in the microwave.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

My dad grows cucumber, so I'll try that. My pleco won't touch the stuff, but hopefully the otos will...I don't want them to starve to death.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's my Oto hunt story:

The Wednesday shipment to the Huber Hts. store arrived with more than 90% attrition. I left with a trio and headed to the Kettering store where the truck made it's next stop. No survivors at all there. However, I met a really great guy, Steve. He misses his 150 gallon planted tank and tried to sell me the 3 Borneo Butterly Plecos he had ordered in for just the right person. (I never did ask how much they were.) Anyway, I told him about SWOAPE, gave him Matt's phone number invited him to a meeting. (He's looking for the Tiger Lotus, Matt.) Steve said he's happy to order any plants or fish we want. I mentioned the Boraras maculatas and he said he would look into it.

In the meantime, I took home three fat and colorful Otos happy to escape a bag of dead and dying travelling companions. This evening though one decided to end it all by auto erotic asphyxiation. He swam into the CO2 bubble at the top of the venturi reactor and stayed until the venturi spit him back out gasping. Stupid fish. At least he was in the 7 day garauntee. Not only that when I took his corpse back with the water sample, the manager extended my garauntee another 7 days with my store credit. 

I hope your Otos are faring well, Erik.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

So far so good!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

EcleckticGirl said:


> However, I met a really great guy, Steve. He misses his 150 gallon planted tank and tried to sell me the 3 Borneo Butterly Plecos he had ordered in for just the right person. (I never did ask how much they were.) Anyway, I told him about SWOAPE, gave him Matt's phone number invited him to a meeting. (He's looking for the Tiger Lotus, Matt.) Steve said he's happy to order any plants or fish we want. I mentioned the Boraras maculatas and he said he would look into it.


Good work on recruiting a possible member Dineen! Did you by chance give him my e-mail address or get his e-mail address? Maybe you can ask him if we can post a flyer at his store about the plant club?

Hmmm, I guess that means we have to work on making a flyer to hand out to some LFS's. Anyone have idea what we should put on a flyer?

I gave Damon my last Red Tiger Lotus baby but it won't be too long before I have another one!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Matt, I already have a baby sprouting.  Will be at least a month though. Not sure how it will do once I transplant it next week. Going to be hard matching water conditions on a much bigger tank.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Good work on recruiting a possible member Dineen! Did you by chance give him my e-mail address or get his e-mail address? Maybe you can ask him if we can post a flyer at his store about the plant club?
> 
> Hmmm, I guess that means we have to work on making a flyer to hand out to some LFS's. Anyone have idea what we should put on a flyer?
> 
> I gave Damon my last Red Tiger Lotus baby but it won't be too long before I have another one!


No, I didn't have your email with me, just your phone number. He's the manager at the Kettering Pet Supplies Plus, so he shouldn't be hard to track down. His wife works at the Huber store.  We could quite possibly get flyers posted in several stores.

Damon, he doesn't have that 150 gal anymore but something smaller.


----------

